# Summer is Coming - Learning to Swim



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Learning about Pippa's swimming accomplishment on Mother's day made me want to post an update of Oso's swimming. this was on Saturday. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzzpIwCrbeo&list=UUBiWO3i_k7AKEpski0WZsuA&index=1&feature=plcp 


Oso is enthusiastic to learn and getting more and more opportunities as he is getting bigger.

He used his back legs to maneuver himself through the water here for a moment but then resumed his splashing. Once my husband and I can get in the water with him, we'll hold his front legs like you do with a child and get him kicking this back legs around. I don't know if that will work, but that's the plan.

He has so much fun and although I'm sure it won't be that entertaining for you, few things make me laugh as much as this dog's little swimming attempts. Maybe it will make you smile..... maybe. Perhaps remind of your own V's first attempts.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I love it! He is hysterical!! Otto swam like that at first (not quite as entertaining though!) then he went with my das's 3 yr old dog and he got the hang of it. Has Oso wam with dogs who swim before?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

He loves watching other dogs swim. He is still scared to go in when there's not a gentle slope (not going to win a dock jumping contest any day soon ). He will watch the dog jump in and run to the water and try to get in and back up and go forward again, wait for the dog to come and greet him in the water before it drops off. He has been in the water with other dogs before, but he splashes so wildly he's probably not concentrating on them, lol. 

He was watching dogs swim at an inlet at the beach on Friday too and just got the courage to go in a few times. He was concentrating then, just not figuring it out I guess. He's been in water over his head about 10 times now, maybe a couple less. He'll get it eventually, in the meantime we just cheer on his attempts.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

He's so cute! <3 Riley jumped (fell?) into a deep creek for the first time yesterday and swam for a few sticks. She swims as if she's drowning right now... it's pretty hysterical. Oso looks like he's starting to get the hang of it! We need to find some more places near us where we can take her swimming in calm water.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my. Ha ha. You can rest easy knowing he's a better swimmer than Dozer, who's almost 2!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

luv2laugh - Please send me Oso for some more swimming lessons for Pippa 

Love the video.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a fun video. As Oso gets in more swim time he will stop splashing so much with his front feet. When that happens he will start moving faster through the water. Having water that slowly deepens will help him a lot.
Have fun I miss those puppy splashing days.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I loved reading the fun comments.

Guess who was swimming today - with his back legs - like a big dog????

The Oso boy. He finally got it! The video is a bit corny (on my part)

CONGRATS OSO!

I'm sure Oso and Pippa would have fun splashing around together (if Oso would splash still) As you said TexasRed, treasure the splashes because they will be gone soon. Looks like Oso graduated to the next phase.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOekvuY1LWw&list=UUBiWO3i_k7AKEpski0WZsuA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Whhoohooo Oso!! Swimmin' like a pro now!!


----------

